# General > AquaTalk >  buying fish in JB, malaysia

## nohomeleave

Anyone knows where to go fish shopping in JB? Somewhere cheap (preferably) and with a good reputation? Or maybe I should ask first whether it would be worth the effort to do so (assuming that one brings types and amount of fish permitted by AVA)?

----------


## Mudskipper

I've been told that we can bring fish back from overseas but I'm not sure what the quantity is. Can someone refer us to the AVA guidelines for this? I go to JB and KL a lot too and would like to see if I can find some neat stuff there.

----------


## Aquanoob

According to AVA site:

4.  Can I bring ornamental fish into Singapore? 
  A traveller may import up to 30 fish in not more than 3 litres of water or a mixture of the different varieties of ornamental aquatic organisms provided it does not exceed 5kg in total weight and must be within a traveller's limit for the various items. For details, please refer to AVA website at www.ava.gov.sg

----------


## nohomeleave

Now that we have the important stuff out of the way, on to the crucial question, where to buy what???? Lol :Smug:

----------


## Sufianjamal

So u guys found any good fish shop there?

----------


## Mudskipper

You know, I was there a few weeks ago and a friend took me to a pasat malam that had a fish stall. Can't tell you where cause I don't know, but I hear that they have those night markets in different areas every night of the week. This guy had a bunch of common fish, very interesting stuff, for quite cheap. But still...not cheap enough to justify the inconvenience of bringing them back unless you're driving.

----------


## Dean

The only fish shop I know in Johor Bahru is at the Giant Hypermarket Southern City near Taman Suria. Have anyone been there before too?

----------


## Sufianjamal

> The only fish shop I know in Johor Bahru is at the Giant Hypermarket Southern City near Taman Suria. Have anyone been there before too?


You mean the dead one at the market??
We looking for live one la :Smile:

----------


## icefire

will shrimps be allowed into singapore?

----------


## Dean

> You mean the dead one at the market??
> We looking for live one la


HAHAHA Not the dead one for sure. I mean the fish shop opposite to a barber shop (upper level). There are both freshwater and saltwater aquarium. I can't remember the name of the shop though.

----------


## ciaossu

hi, i will be going genting this weekend and might go down hill to KL to do some shopping, anybody can tell me if there are any fish shop there. really appreciate it. thanks

----------


## Dean

I'm going to KL this weekend too.  :Laughing:  If anyone knows any LFS in KL, let us know soon.  :Grin:

----------


## Stormz

Heard that one of the senior mods in another forum buys fish from skudai and bring out to sell like his own fish.

----------


## madi

for JB i know several shop with good choice of fish.. but if you manage to go to KL..plenty LFS available to good fish, plant and equipment.. for price and quality i cant tell, because i havent go to any LFS at Singapore..planning to go in this or next week..

----------


## ArCtic

Can to share both the address of the LFS in KL & JB?

----------


## madi

you can refer to MAC website
http://www.my-mac.net/forum/index.php

if at JB.. you can try at Taman Tun Aminah, or ulu tiram.. search for New Oasis, their branch was at Sutera Mall..but i prefer to go to theiw HQ at ulu tiram.. various choice for plant, fish, hardscape and equipment..

----------


## Mudskipper

There's a market in KL with lots of streetside fish stores. I used to go there a lot when I visited my aunt and we were stocking her pond. Prices are ok...RM makes it great. 8-)

----------


## david925

Hi All

Just set up a new website at facebook " fish kingdom ", feel free to visit. Thanks.

----------


## icefire

> Heard that one of the senior mods in another forum buys fish from skudai and bring out to sell like his own fish.


stormz i don't think that you should say it out as some things are best to be kept secret. of course those who keeps fishes long enough will know when the person is selling just bought fishes  :Smile:

----------


## icefire

> Heard that one of the senior mods in another forum buys fish from skudai and bring out to sell like his own fish.


stormz i don't think that you should say it out as some things are best to be kept secret. of course those who keeps fishes long enough will know when the person is selling just bought fishes  :Smile:

----------


## maomaokerk

I bought my fish at one of the Semi-detached house at Taman Sentosa. Find it very cheap after their promo discount. It is along Jalan Sutera somewhere opposite the malay school. While if you are looking for aquarium accessories, i think Permas Jaya have one with quite complete product range.

----------


## Gggold

Time to go jb shopping. Hehe

----------


## lizhien

Apologies for digging up an old thread..

Any updates for places to get fishes / equipment in JB?

----------


## gregnng

Behind KSL Shopping and Shophouse along Taman Sentosa market area, these the only two fish shop reachable by public transport.

Nothing fancy, livestock similar to lfs in Singapore too, no exotics fish on sale except juvenile arowana.

----------


## edric

Try the area just outside taman sutera. Sutera mall has huge arapaima and red tailed catfish haha. If you search on google, there is a stretch of road near sutera mall in JB, where AM bank is located, there is are decent aquarium shops there. The test kits there are really cheap! Sometimes, there are fancy fish. Leporinus and many weird species. That's about it.

----------


## Stanley Ng

> Apologies for digging up an old thread..
> 
> Any updates for places to get fishes / equipment in JB?


After 2 years still digging LOL.

----------

